# Post A Photo Of What Is On Your Tables And Shelves



## scintilla

*Post Your Shelfie*

For anyone who feels like sharing their shelf portrait.

Here's mine:









As you can see, my book collection is pitifully small at the moment because the rest of my books are all back home. Also, I usually keep the top books in my wardrobe as I don't really have much space for them - so the "shelf" normally looks a lot more barren than that.

I showed you mine, now you show me yours...


----------



## moloko

Nice idea, cool thread. Unfortunately I don't have a shelfie where I am now.

Is that suitcase where you keep your hitman silenced pistol Callsign? Or just your poker chips?


----------



## Fleurs

Here is my DVD/ video game shelf. Not much at all but I'm trying lol. Sorry about the glare.


----------



## Perkins

Here's a DVD shelf.








Cd's and books. 








More books.









There's more but I can't be bothered.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

haha shelfie, I love it.


----------



## Umpalumpa

failoutboy said:


> here is mine:


I have an irresistible urge to touch your shelfie's nose


----------



## bobby.

Technical books I keep by my desk








More books








Books I keep by my bedside








I wish I had more time to read. Many of these books I haven't read yet.


----------



## x Faceless x

Here's my video game shelf


----------



## Folded Edge

Brilliant thread :b 

Some lovely book, DVD and game collections. :clap

More shelfies please


----------



## Folded Edge

Callsign said:


> A shelf full of books is always ace. Books about Canada and comedians as well haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shelves are extension of my desk haha. I've only moved here a few weeks ago and it's pretty haphazard.


Digging the tea and digestives supplies being kept close at hand but especially loving the fact that the 'hardcore', 'full strength' PG tips are on the 'Top-Shelf' :lol


----------



## scintilla

Awesome pics guys  Keep em coming.


----------



## ravens




----------



## scintilla

^ Ah, a sci-fi fan. Cool. I like your dvd collection (*spies LotR extended editions*).


----------



## gamingpup

I dont own a shelf


----------



## SA go0n

x Faceless x said:


> Here's my video game shelf


Impressive. Like the 2k14 in there.


----------



## Folded Edge

Callsign said:


> I want to put Front magazine up there, but I've never had any real ones I should get some. Because I don't get any. Ehm ...


I actually had to look up what Front magazine was :lol


----------



## moloko

Folded Edge said:


>


What are those two of Penguin below?


----------



## Folded Edge

moloko said:


> What are those two of Penguin below?


I had to go and check :b

The one the left is 'Herodotus - The Histories'. Dude liked to _expand_ upon the truth shall we say 

The one on the right is 'Homer's - The Iliad'


----------



## Folded Edge

Callsign said:


> I spy an Iain sometimes M Banks book :hs


Indeed, possibly my favorite of his (not necessarily his best mind you) Said copy of Espedair Street is one of my most prized possessions because it was signed by (the now sadly missed) great Mr Iain Banks at a book reading. :yes


----------



## Steve French

Made that shelf/bookend in woodworking class. Of course, I have a few other shelves with many more books on them. Need to clean them up before posting though, they are getting to be so crowded that I have had to stack them, can't see the covers or spines.


----------



## moloko

Folded Edge said:


> I had to go and check :b
> 
> The one the left is 'Herodotus - The Histories'. Dude liked to _expand_ upon the truth shall we say
> 
> The one on the right is 'Homer's - The Iliad'


Ahah. I haven't read any of those, tried the Illiad though but I'm too lazy to read... :\ But yeah, those greek guys really had wild imaginations.


----------



## scintilla

Steve French said:


> Made that shelf/bookend in woodworking class. Of course, I have a few other shelves with many more books on them. Need to clean them up before posting though, they are getting to be so crowded that I have had to stack them, can't see the covers or spines.


Nice shelf! I really like your book collection as well.



moloko said:


> Ahah. I haven't read any of those, tried the Illiad though but I'm too lazy to read... :\ But yeah, those greek guys really had wild imaginations.


I had the same problem with The Illyiad. Tried reading it but I couldn't get into it lol. I want to try reading it again sometime though.


----------



## moloko

scintilla said:


> I had the same problem with The Illyiad. Tried reading it but I couldn't get into it lol. I want to try reading it again sometime though.


That's my problem with all the classics. I _want_ to read them but I just can't. Best I could do was reach half of the Divine Comedy (in prose), gave up then. Read the Prince, though, several times. Pretty cool.


----------



## Folded Edge

moloko said:


> Ahah. I haven't read any of those, tried the Illiad though but I'm too lazy to read... :\ But yeah, those greek guys really had wild imaginations.


The problem with Herodotus as a historian, it's meant to be completely factual but at points he's writing about stuff that happened 200 or 300 years before he was born. So he kinda stretches points.



scintilla said:


> Nice shelf! I really like your book collection as well.
> 
> I had the same problem with The Illyiad. Tried reading it but I couldn't get into it lol. I want to try reading it again sometime though.


I agree about The Illiad, I found itpretty heavy going, tough to get through and not all that enjoyable (I had to read it for a class) but I would recommend on the other hand - The Odyssey. It's a great book and really enjoyable read.

I keep meaning to read The Prince. That and The Art of War, though I'm too dumb and lazy for politics, it would be nice know _what I should be doing :b_


----------



## scintilla

Folded Edge said:


> I agree about The Illiad, I found it pretty heavy going, tough to get through and not all that enjoyable (I had to read it for a class) but I would recommend on the other hand - The Odyssey. It's a great book and really enjoyable read.
> 
> I keep meaning to read The Prince. That and The Art of War, though I'm too dumb and lazy for politics, it would be nice know _what I should be doing :b_


Cool, thanks for the suggestion  I'm familiar with the story of The Odyssey, but I haven't had the chance to read that book either. Will definitely check it out.


----------



## Xander916

Here's a pic of the shelf. Well, more like a cabinet with random stuff. All my books and games are at my brothers house.








A pair of runners, some vitamins & nootropics, some stickers, fitted caps, a bar of soap, marijuana concentrates and 2 molly's that my bro gave me over the 4th.


----------



## Amphoteric

Full shelf and details of the sections, click the pictures to view them in original size.


----------



## scintilla

Amphoteric said:


> Full shelf and details of the sections, click the pictures to view them in original size.


Very nice! Impressive collection too  
(those shoes are perdy)


----------



## Amphoteric

scintilla said:


> Very nice! Impressive collection too
> (those shoes are perdy)


Thank you!  The books on the right side of the upper shelf are my partner's, as is the XBOX and related games.

I haven't worn the shoes in a long time (they had actually gathered a hefty layer of dust on them :lol) as they're much nicer to look at than to actually wear.


----------



## Folded Edge

Amphoteric said:


>


Great shelfie pics. As mentioned a great collection of books, with a number of books I know and (shamefully) a number I don't :no.

But this pic is my particular favorite because I'm a massive Doors fan and it includes Danny Sugerman's The Doors: The Complete Lyrics. 

Have you read his "No One Here Gets Out Alive: The Biography of Jim Morrison"? It's a great read!


----------



## moloko

Just noticed there's lots of nazi stuff there. I'm not a nazi, btw. That was just for research.


----------



## scintilla

Considering the other content that is visible on your shelf (books on politics, history), I think it's fairly obvious that you have those books because of research/interest in history and not because you're secretly a nazi :b


----------



## moloko

Ahah, yeah... just to make sure.


----------



## zookeeper

Two of three shelfies from my old place. I'd post more recent ones but... most of my stuff is still in boxes (after more than a year).



















Also, some good advice from your friendly neighbourhood John Waters,


----------



## Kakumbus

Does that count?


----------



## Bawsome

^ that is bananas! wait how are you even gonna eat all those before they start to go off?









Dot mind the bong, i dont smoke any more. i just have it cos its a nice peace of equipment.


----------



## Violet Romantic

I like this thread. 

Shelf One:










Shelf Two:










Full Effect:










In Conclusion: Harry Potter


----------



## scintilla

Phantasmagorical said:


> In Conclusion: Harry Potter


Awesome! 
Oh and your nail polish collection is super impressive btw haha

Nice pics everyone.


----------



## Violet Romantic

scintilla said:


> Awesome!
> Oh and your nail polish collection is super impressive btw haha
> 
> Nice pics everyone.


Haha, thank you kindly!


----------



## PandaBearx

Phantasmagorical said:


> I like this thread.
> 
> Shelf One:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelf Two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Conclusion: Harry Potter


(*o*)~ I don't know what this face is lol, but I love it! Your room is awesome as is your taste in books.


----------



## joked35

:rain


----------



## Violet Romantic

PandaBearx said:


> (*o*)~ I don't know what this face is lol, but I love it! Your room is awesome as is your taste in books.


Thank you!!  The rest of it is even more colorful than what is pictured here. Just imagine a bunch of rainbows. :lol


----------



## Violet Romantic

joked35 said:


> :rain


I think you need a hug. :squeeze

:lol


----------



## Amocholes




----------



## scintilla

Nice pics Amo ^



joked35 said:


> :rain


Haha aw :rub


----------



## vanillabeanplease




----------



## mezzoforte

Some games, books (Harry Potter, computer science stuff, strategy guides, manga), binders, and my flute.


----------



## Violet Romantic

^Harry Potter? I approve. :lol


----------



## masterridley

Wow, amocholes wins the thread (at least from a practical guy's perspective!)

Here's my humble shelf away from home.










A few notes:

The big white book is CLRS Algorithms (the bible for me), the only programming book I considered essential for bringing abroad.

About the sci-fi books, it's not a phase dammit! (admit it, you were thinking that!) I have 10 more back at home, I've only read 5 of these here.

Terry Pratchett, I finally read in the UK. If you're wondering why there's only one book, it's because it kinda... sucked? The guy has great humour but he's no Douglas Adams.

Finally, the red-white books in the middle are only some(!) of my SA books in Greek.

PS: I like how all girls have Harry Potter in their bookshelves (it's an epidemic!)


----------



## Minkiro

Find the Harry Potter books ...


----------



## Violet Romantic

Minkiro said:


> Find the Harry Potter books ...


Far right, second shelf from the top. UK Covers. 

:lol


----------



## Marko3

Minkiro said:


> Find the Harry Potter books ...


hmm.. can't see Harry potter, but I see u have Monkey D Luffy?

...and what are those xbox games.. can u name titles?


----------



## Minkiro

Phantasmagorical said:


> Far right, second shelf from the top. UK Covers.
> 
> :lol


Nice!! :clap I only have the last two books in English. The others are in my native language. Much prefer them in English, cover and all!



Marko3 said:


> ...and what are those xbox games.. can u name titles?


They're just a few of the games i have. The Xbox ones are: Alice Madness Returns, Alan Wake, Splinter Cell and Deadspace. The PS3 games: Skyrim, Heavy Rain, Little Big Planet, Mirror's Edge, Heavenly Sword, Condemned 2, Soulcalibur, Ni No Kuni, Rayman and The Last Of Us.

And the two PS2 games: Kingdom Hearts and two Tomb Raiders


----------



## Violet Romantic

Minkiro said:


> Nice!! :clap I only have the last two books in English. The others are in my native language. Much prefer them in English, cover and all!


That's awesome! I really want the UK editions. I'll have to get them in the future. And if I become rich lol), I'll just collect every edition and language I can get my hands on!


----------



## Minkiro

Phantasmagorical said:


> That's awesome! I really want the UK editions. I'll have to get them in the future. And if I become rich lol), I'll just collect every edition and language I can get my hands on!


Haha, i was a huge Harry Potter geek growing up. It was my safe haven.


----------



## Violet Romantic

Minkiro said:


> Haha, i was a huge Harry Potter geek growing up. It was my safe haven.


I still am, and it still is. :lol


----------



## masterridley

Minkiro said:


> Haha, i was a huge Harry Potter geek growing up. It was my safe haven.


It's alright we all have flaws :b

I too found the books because my brother has the exact same ones, I mean with the same cover. (but in greek)

I just wanted to say that I love love love the organization of your shelves around the bed. That, plus the lighting makes your bedroom look all festive and cozy. I might have to copy that for my future house.

Just remember not to put anything too heavy above your head if you live in an area with earthquakes!


----------



## Minkiro

masterridley said:


> I just wanted to say that I love love love the organization of your shelves around the bed. That, plus the lighting makes your bedroom look all festive and cozy. I might have to copy that for my future house.
> 
> Just remember not to put anything too heavy above your head if you live in an area with earthquakes!


Aww, thanks! I actually got inspired through tumblr pictures of bookcases and shelves that looked way more fancy than mine does now. But i had to find a cheap alternative; so two bookcases and a shelf to tie it all together haha! 
Thanks IKEA.

Luckily i don't live in an area with earthquakes. It had crossed my mind though; everything falling on top of me in the middle of the night. I'm paranoid like that. :b


----------



## Serephina




----------



## Serephina




----------



## Serephina




----------



## Serephina




----------



## kiirby

Minkiro said:


> ...


This is so beautifully set out! The plants and the lighting and the colours and oh it's lovely.


----------



## Minkiro

kiirby said:


> This is so beautifully set out! The plants and the lighting and the colours and oh it's lovely.


Haha :b 
Well it was all pretty cheap, so you can do the same thing if you really want to.
IKEA is where you need to go! My whole room is IKEA ...


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

Serephina;1074751258[IMG said:


> http://i859.photobucket.com/albums/ab153/flybynight-2010/009_zps599b29d7.jpg[/IMG]


Wow, that is one beautiful bookcase 
My shelf is mess...didn't even bother cleaning it for this picture lol


----------



## Serephina

SapphicDysphoria said:


> Wow, that is one beautiful bookcase
> My shelf is mess...didn't even bother cleaning it for this picture lol


Thank you. Yours is not a mess, it's interesting. Oh, and cleaning is overrated!


----------



## Barakiel

All my books are lying around on tables and chairs, I don't even have a shelf


----------



## SouthWest

These are some of my books. I've now run out of space to put anything more.


----------



## Barakiel

The closest I'll ever have to a bookshelf


Why's it sideways ;-;


----------



## MCHB

Projects! Projects everywhere! In my room (and part of the garage) anyway!

I have an old TV stand shelf, a shelf shelf, a floor shelf and a couch shelf. As soon as I get the next few projects finished, I'm going to try and organize better. I'm hoping to replace the couch with a work table in the next few months.

Geeze, in some of these piles you could play that "I spy" book game! :boogie


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Corporal Clegg said:


> The closest I'll ever have to a bookshelf
> 
> Why's it sideways ;-;


 :lol

I have that same Nick Mason book. I've never read it. :lol


----------



## Alone75

Closest thing I have to shelves, I keep everything in drawers.


----------



## kivi

They are mostly school books, test books and science magazines.


----------



## Carlfrukt

kivi said:


> They are mostly school books, test books and science magazines.


I find your shelfie interesting. Especially since I'm studying the Turkish language.


----------



## kivi

Carlfrukt said:


> I find your shelfie interesting. Especially since I'm studying the Turkish language.


 Thanks. It is the first time I hear a foreigner studies Turkish abroad.


----------



## Drunky

I've got 3 shelves, all a bit geeky.


----------



## Barakiel

All of these photos make mine look pretty empty in comparison (always nice for your bookshelf to reflect your life am I right???)


----------



## Memories of Silence

These are from January, and they're a bit fuller now:


----------



## Kevin001

Silent Memory said:


> These are from January, and they're a bit fuller now:


You know you have the best home in the world right? Lol. Your house is so nice .


----------



## Memories of Silence

Kevin001 said:


> You know you have the best home in the world right? Lol. Your house is so nice .


Thanks.  I love my house.


----------



## tehuti88

Oh my God WHERE HAS THIS THREAD BEEN MY ENTIRE LIFE.


----------



## greentea33

I have a lot of shelfies...this just the living room one.


----------



## Barakiel

tehuti88 said:


> Oh my God WHERE HAS THIS THREAD BEEN MY ENTIRE LIFE.


You have any shelfies to share with us? I'm expecting piles of papyri and a jungle of Jung books, don't disappoint us!

Jkjkjk, but it would be cool if you did post one


----------



## tehuti88

Barakiel said:


> You have any shelfies to share with us? I'm expecting piles of papyri and a jungle of Jung books, don't disappoint us!
> 
> Jkjkjk, but it would be cool if you did post one


:lol I have such shelves I want to share! Alas, I need to clean things up somewhat before I dare share them and that could take a while. ;_;

My Northeast Indian/Great Lakes shelves are especially impressive, if I may say so myself. There are two of them and they're like 6-6.5" tall (and overloaded, of course).


----------



## WillYouStopDave

greentea33 said:


> I have a lot of shelfies...this just the living room one.


 That's a Chicago album on the bottom shelf, right? If so, which one is it? I'm kind of a fan of some of their stuff but I don't know the albums by sight.


----------



## greentea33

Dunno. They number them.


----------



## tehuti88

WillYouStopDave said:


> That's a Chicago album on the bottom shelf, right? If so, which one is it? I'm kind of a fan of some of their stuff but I don't know the albums by sight.





greentea33 said:


> Dunno. They number them.


This, maybe...?

https://smile.amazon.com/Chicago-IX-Chicagos-Greatest-Vinyl/dp/B00G5WK4LW/


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tehuti88 said:


> This, maybe...?
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Chicago-IX-Chicagos-Greatest-Vinyl/dp/B00G5WK4LW/


 Yeah. If that's it. That's the one I was thinking about. I recognize the songs from way back but am not a huge fan of them. I'm more into their 80s stuff. Which is (admittedly) far more cheesy and sappy and so forth. I didn't know that when I started listening to it in the 80s. I jut liked the melodies and harmonies and so forth.


----------



## tehuti88

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yeah. If that's it. That's the one I was thinking about. I recognize the songs from way back but am not a huge fan of them. I'm more into their 80s stuff. Which is (admittedly) far more cheesy and sappy and so forth. I didn't know that when I started listening to it in the 80s. I jut liked the melodies and harmonies and so forth.


This is kind of funny because just yesterday they were playing a Chicago song in the restaurant and I started complaining to my mother about a best-of CD I'd thought about buying, but it didn't have "Glory Of Love" on it, so what was the point. And _only just now_ I've learned that was a solo by Peter Cetera and not Chicago, so...I guess that explains it. ops :lol


----------



## W00DBINE




----------



## greentea33

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yeah. If that's it. That's the one I was thinking about. I recognize the songs from way back but am not a huge fan of them. I'm more into their 80s stuff. Which is (admittedly) far more cheesy and sappy and so forth. I didn't know that when I started listening to it in the 80s. I jut liked the melodies and harmonies and so forth.


Yea. Hard habit to break is a good one too.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tehuti88 said:


> This is kind of funny because just yesterday they were playing a Chicago song in the restaurant and I started complaining to my mother about a best-of CD I'd thought about buying, but it didn't have "Glory Of Love" on it, so what was the point. And _only just now_ I've learned that was a solo by Peter Cetera and not Chicago, so...I guess that explains it. ops :lol


 Yeah. It was his song for Karate Kid. The only reason I knew it was a solo song was that I have that greatest hits Chicago CD. And have had a copy of it for as long as I can remember. Actually, I had the cassette to start with. It was probably one of the first CDs I ever had.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

greentea33 said:


> Yea. Hard habit to break is a good one too.


 Definitely one of the ones I like but Look Away was my song for a long time.


----------



## truant

I think I'm too embarrassed about my hoarderly ways to share photos of my shelves. Maybe later.

I also have this weird rule that books don't get to go on the shelves until I've read them. So I've got hundreds of books piled on my floors and dressers and other random places waiting to be read so they can be shelved.

All those horizontal books are making my book OCD nerves twitch, @Silent Memory .


----------



## Memories of Silence

truant said:


> All those horizontal books are making my book OCD nerves twitch, @Silent Memory .


Sorry. My old shelf might be a bit better.


----------



## truant

Silent Memory said:


> Sorry. My old shelf might be a bit better.


That's the cutest top shelf I've ever seen. And the bookcase is about as cluttered as most of mine are.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I reorganised my shelves this week:


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Karsten

@Silent Memory

Dang, gurl. That's a fine azz shelf.


----------



## 0589471

@Silent Memory 
These are my shelf goals! lol. You inspired me to clean mine up haha. I wish I had a better shelf, I have this tower of cubbies that extends so far back and high up I can't reach. It's a rather frustrating design. Thanks Ikea lol


----------



## blue2

Man I loves me a good shelf 😍


----------



## Suchness

I've been thinking of getting a shelf for a while now. I have no shelf, I need a shelf.


----------



## Memories of Silence

@harrison said this would be a good thread, and I thought it would be, too. The photos can be of anything you use as a table. 

My room is usually tidier than this. Some things aren't where they belong because I haven't put them back where they should be, but that's probably better for this thread.


----------



## 3stacks

I don't have any tables can I use my wardrobe shelf lol


----------



## Memories of Silence

3stacks said:


> I don't have any tables can I use my wardrobe shelf lol


I count shelves as tables.


----------



## 3stacks

In that case (I don't have much, I have more I just haven't unpacked it from when I went to the hospital I might do that later and take another pic)


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

How on earth has all that chocolate survived Easter? :O Your face should be covered in chocolate, like your nieces make up job on you. :b


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I don't have a table. This is all I have out on display, but I'm pretty minimalist and have hardly any possessions. My room is bland and basic.

Aftershave, roll on, gum, beard comb, alarm clock.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> In that case (I don't have much, I have more I just haven't unpacked it from when I went to the hospital I might do that later and take another pic)


What's Prophet?


----------



## 3stacks

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that case (I don't have much, I have more I just haven't unpacked it from when I went to the hospital I might do that later and take another pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's Prophet?
Click to expand...

 Was a cheap beard oil I bought but I've barely used it lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> Was a cheap beard oil I bought but I've barely used it lol


Never tried beard oil. Might cause skin issues that mate.

I just let grease from being bed bound, unwashed, depressed, and comfort eating tonnes of greasy crap, naturally lube my beard sometimes. lol :b


----------



## Barakiel

I used to have two pairs of pants on here. :um


----------



## 3stacks

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was a cheap beard oil I bought but I've barely used it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Never tried beard oil. Might cause skin issues that mate.
> 
> I just let grease from being bed bound, unwashed, depressed, and comfort eating tonnes of greasy crap, naturally lube my beard sometimes. lol
Click to expand...

 lol yeah squeeze some pizza grease in it


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> lol yeah squeeze some pizza grease in it


Made do with egg n bacon grease.


----------



## 3stacks

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol yeah squeeze some pizza grease in it
> 
> 
> 
> Made do with egg n bacon grease.
Click to expand...

 I hope you got some yolk in there


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> I hope you got some yolk in there


Of course. Saved for later lol


----------



## 3stacks

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you got some yolk in there
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Saved for later lol
Click to expand...

 Should taste even better later. Can dip some bread into it.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> Should taste even better later. Can dip some bread into it.


Don't need to dip bread, got a load bread crumbs and a bit if crust with red sauce on in there. :smile2:


----------



## 3stacks

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should taste even better later. Can dip some bread into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to dip bread, got a load bread crumbs and a bit if crust with red sauce on in there. /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile.png
Click to expand...

 Living the dream haha


----------



## komorikun

Silent Memory said:


> @harrison said this would be a good thread, and I thought it would be, too. The photos can be of anything you use as a table.
> 
> My room is usually tidier than this. Some things aren't where they belong because I haven't put them back where they should be, but that's probably better for this thread.


Is that a turd on your nightstand?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Is that a turd on your nightstand?


 That's where she keeps me. :lol


----------



## Memories of Silence

komorikun said:


> Is that a turd on your nightstand?


It is.  My mum got it for me as a joke present a few years ago because it was $2. It's solar powered, and it dances.


The Notorious D.B.L said:


> How on earth has all that chocolate survived Easter? :O Your face should be covered in chocolate, like your nieces make up job on you. :b


I've been trying to eat healthy, so the Easter eggs are only going to be treats.  I get sick of chocolate fast, and sometimes I think Easter eggs are nicer when they're past their best before.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

WillYouStopDave said:


> That's where she keeps me. :lol


lol

I was gonna say "I snuck myself into her room" lol


----------



## harrison

I really like seeing what people have in their rooms for some reason. I guess that's why I often like reality TV - I just like to see how other people live.

This is a table I have in my living room - it used to be much worse but I cleared it off so I could wrap my wife's birthday present the other day. It didn't last very long.

The other one is just where I chuck my wallet and keys etc. I'm a very messy person but I sort of go through phases where I'll tidy things up. I like things to be a bit of a mess but in the way I want it to be - if that makes sense.



















(Unfortunately I didn't think to move my Urologist's card from one of those photos.)


----------



## harrison

And @Silent Memory - I think I'm going to have to come over and mess things up a bit at your place.


----------



## Suchness

Computer desk.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

This little one's been on our dining room table since last night.


----------



## Memories of Silence

harrison said:


> I really like seeing what people have in their rooms for some reason. I guess that's why I often like reality TV - I just like to see how other people live.
> 
> This is a table I have in my living room - it used to be much worse but I cleared it off so I could wrap my wife's birthday present the other day. It didn't last very long.
> 
> The other one is just where I chuck my wallet and keys etc. I'm a very messy person but I sort of go through phases where I'll tidy things up. I like things to be a bit of a mess but in the way I want it to be - if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Unfortunately I didn't think to move my Urologist's card from one of those photos.)


It's nice to see some of your book collection. 


Wrongwolfe said:


> This little one's been on our dining room table since last night.


It's your new pet.  If that was in my house, I would take a lot of photos of it and hold it like I did with one a few years ago.


----------



## truant

To take a photo of my table, I'd first have to find it. Which I'm not sure I can do. Tbh, I'm not sure if I have a table or it's just a table-like pile of junk.

When I'm not at my desk (which I suppose I could take a picture of if I wanted to) I'm on my bed. Which I use a bit like a table. The half I don't sleep on is covered with books. Pretty much everything in my room is covered with books. One day, I too will be covered with books. And some day long after that they will find me and wonder who I was and how I ended up dying under a pile of books.

Edit: Oh! I will be "entomed". Snarf. Bibliohumor.



harrison said:


>


I can make all those books disappear for you. I'll leave the framed picture to remember me by.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> It's nice to see some of your book collection.





truant said:


> I can make all those books disappear for you. I'll leave the framed picture to remember me by.


All the boxes are full of books too - I've got lots more in this room I'm sitting in now as well but I didn't want to embarass myself too much.  It's lucky my wife doesn't live in this place or she'd be having a heart-attack.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Another one of my tables:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@Silent Memory

Would it be fair to say you're a fan of tea?


----------



## Memories of Silence

WillYouStopDave said:


> @Silent Memory
> 
> Would it be fair to say you're a fan of tea?


It would.  I like trying to collect different flavours, and tea pots are nice. I saw some nice ones today with birds on them, but I would feel bad about using those in case I broke them. They were too nice to use.


----------



## truant

harrison said:


> All the boxes are full of books too - I've got lots more in this room I'm sitting in now as well but I didn't want to embarass myself too much.  It's lucky my wife doesn't live in this place or she'd be having a heart-attack.


Now you're just teasing me.



Silent Memory said:


> Another one of my tables:


I see evidence of a Cluster Tea personality type.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

:lol


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> It's nice to see some of your book collection.





truant said:


> Now you're just teasing me.


Here's some more books - this book-case is a lot more tidy.










Sorry that's a bit blurry - I'm terrible at taking photos.


----------



## blue2

Everybodies table is so tidy, makes me think you all tidied them first, mine is not tidy, loose change, deodorant shower gel, empty water bottles, it's covered with clothes I need to sort & put away properly & some dust.


----------



## harrison

These are a couple with nice bindings.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> Another one of my tables:


Nice tea-pots. Did you get them at T2? 

I went there the other day - had to get my wife a new one - she'd been using one she'd got for my son so I had to replace it.


----------



## Smallfry

harrison said:


> These are a couple with nice bindings.


Lovely pattern, it reminds me of William Morris designs


----------



## harrison

Smallfry said:


> Lovely pattern, it reminds me of William Morris designs


Yeah I love those sort of bindings - the first one is actually a French book but was bound by Sangorski and Sutcliffe in London. It actually has gold all around the page edges but it's hard to show how beautiful it is in a photo. It doesn't show up as well as in reality.

The second one is called tree-calf binding - I have a few of those. I really like them.


----------



## Memories of Silence

harrison said:


> Here's some more books - this book-case is a lot more tidy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that's a bit blurry - I'm terrible at taking photos.


I like the bindings and your frogs.  Gold-edged pages always look nice. I like the cover of the book in your next post where it looks sort of like a tree or path.


harrison said:


> Nice tea-pots. Did you get them at T2?
> 
> I went there the other day - had to get my wife a new one - she'd been using one she'd got for my son so I had to replace it.


I haven't been to T2 yet, but I saw they're selling their tea in Coles when I was there yesterday.  The middle tea pots are from TK Maxx, the pink one with spots is from Spotlight and the little one with hearts is from Woolworths. I can't remember where the plain pink one or blue and white one were from.

They have nice tea pots and cups in newsagents, which is somewhere I wouldn't think to look for them.


----------



## truant

harrison said:


> Here's some more books - this book-case is a lot more tidy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that's a bit blurry - I'm terrible at taking photos.


That's a wet t-shirt contest of a bookcase. The photo's so blurry I can't read half the titles. :b

I'd take pictures of mine, but I'd have to move all the books piled in front of them out of the way so you could see them. And I don't have anywhere else to pile them.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> *I like the bindings and your frogs. * Gold-edged pages always look nice. I like the cover of the book in your next post where it looks sort of like a tree or path.
> 
> I haven't been to T2 yet, but I saw they're selling their tea in Coles when I was there yesterday.  The *middle tea pots are from TK Maxx*, the pink one with spots is from Spotlight and the little one with hearts is from Woolworths. I can't remember where the plain pink one or blue and white one were from.
> 
> They have nice tea pots and cups in newsagents, which is somewhere I wouldn't think to look for them.


Yeah, I love those bindings. Some of the ones in the bookcase I got really cheap at that bookshop I told you about in Flinders St. They were odd volumes so weren't expensive. I used to have a lot of old leather books like that a few years ago but I sold them. I wish I would have kept some of them now tbh.

And those teapots that are split in the middle are very similar to the ones they sell at T2 - those shops are very cleverly organised and really colourful. Little bit ckeeky as far as price goes though but my wife likes them so we get them there. She has lots of tea too.


----------



## harrison

truant said:


> That's a wet t-shirt contest of a bookcase. *The photo's so blurry I can't read half the titles. :b
> *
> I'd take pictures of mine, but I'd have to move all the books piled in front of them out of the way so you could see them. And I don't have anywhere else to pile them.


Yeah, sorry about that - I should try again. My wife's always telling me I can't take photos. It's actually a new phone too but I think I can't keep my hand still or something.


----------



## truant

harrison said:


> Yeah, sorry about that - I should try again. My wife's always telling me I can't take photos. It's actually a new phone too but I think I can't keep my hand still or something.


I'm just teasing you. I often have to take a picture several times to get a clear one. My hands shake, too.


----------



## harrison

@Silent Memory - glad you like my frogs too.  I have a few of those little guys, plus some more somewhere too. That "A" thing on the shelf was something my son made at school when he was little. (first letter of his name) But the bottom broke off somewhere along the way.


----------



## rabidfoxes

@harrison > that bookshelf truly is the stuff of dreams. Extra points for having more than one timepiece hanging about.


----------



## harrison

rabidfoxes said:


> @harrison > that bookshelf truly is the stuff of dreams. Extra points for having more than one timepiece hanging about.


Haha - thanks a lot. I have a lot more books, hundreds and hundreds of them - but they're in boxes. I used to have a lot of beautiful old ones but sold them at various times, which is actually a shame. I miss some of them. I had some very old ones that I just used to love holding - the leather and even the old paper was sort of soft and silky. Really lovely old books that are getting harder to find nowadays.

Edit: btw - did you go to Rome? I think you mentioned you were going to the film festival?


----------



## harrison

truant said:


> I'm just teasing you. *I often have to take a picture several times to get a clear one*. My hands shake, too.


Yeah, me too.


----------



## rabidfoxes

harrison said:


> Haha - thanks a lot. I have a lot more books, hundreds and hundreds of them - but they're in boxes. I used to have a lot of beautiful old ones but sold them at various times, which is actually a shame. I miss some of them. I had some very old ones that I just used to love holding - the leather and even the old paper was sort of soft and silky. Really lovely old books that are getting harder to find nowadays.
> 
> Edit: btw - did you go to Rome? I think you mentioned you were going to the film festival?


A box is no place for a book, but it is protective. Mine spent so much time stacked along the walls that unfortunately they all have aged prematurely. None of them are fine old tomes though.

I did go to Rome, to watch some tennis and to wander amongst the cool ruins. Very nice, would go again one day.


----------



## harrison

rabidfoxes said:


> A box is no place for a book, but it is protective. Mine spent so much time stacked along the walls that unfortunately they all have aged prematurely. None of them are fine old tomes though.
> 
> I did go to Rome, to watch some tennis and to wander amongst the cool ruins. Very nice, would go again one day.


Yeah, a lot of mine need to be stored away from the sun, plus I have some in bubble-wrap. Some are quite rare so it's better that way.

Oh that's right - I was thinking it was the film festival for some reason. I've only been in Rome in transit - would love to go one day and have a look around Italy. My wife's family were from Abruzzo.


----------



## Memories of Silence

harrison said:


> @Silent Memory - glad you like my frogs too.  I have a few of those little guys, plus some more somewhere too. That "A" thing on the shelf was something my son made at school when he was little. (first letter of his name) But the bottom broke off somewhere along the way.


I have some frogs on my shelf, too.  It must have been sad for you when the bottom of the A broke off. It's nice you still have it.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I took photos of my shelves.


----------



## rabidfoxes

This is my desk, which is really an old card table. It's covered in green felt for quality gambling. It's also my workplace, so I try to keep it clear of stuff.


----------



## Suchness

rabidfoxes said:


> This is my desk, which is really an old card table. It's covered in green felt for quality gambling. It's also my workplace, so I try to keep it clear of stuff.


It's got character. Is that Nokia your main phone?


----------



## rabidfoxes

Suchness said:


> It's got character. Is that Nokia your main phone?


Thanks! It is indeed. It has a flashlight and is perfect in every other way.


----------



## Ekardy

Silent Memory said:


> I took photos of my shelves.


&#128525; So many books....I love it! Plus the sewing machine and knitting things, and the drawing stuff! A person after my own heart. (Seriously this is how my office looks like) Although I haven't used my sewing machine in a while. =\

It's so organized too.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Silent Memory

Still amazed at how you keep it sooo clean.

I'm still thinking fairies cleaned it (joking).


----------



## Smallfry

harrison said:


> Yeah I love those sort of bindings - the first one is actually a French book but was bound by Sangorski and Sutcliffe in London. It actually has gold all around the page edges but it's hard to show how beautiful it is in a photo. It doesn't show up as well as in reality.
> 
> The second one is called tree-calf binding - I have a few of those. I really like them.


They certainly make a bookshelf, I think I have book envy hehe


----------



## Smallfry

Silent Memory said:


> I took photos of my shelves.


 :O I need to get my shelves looking like this or close to, this is really neat


----------



## WillYouStopDave

If anyone has a live chicken on their desk, I wanna see that.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> I took photos of my shelves.


You've got great books!! I love seeing what other people read - and like other people said it's so neat! I need to get more bookcases for this place - that's another reason so many of mine are still in boxes.

I noticed you have Girl on a Train - that was a good story, and a good film too with Emily Blunt. Plus I noticed that nice little Tolkien set in a slipcase by the look of it? Very nice.  A few other quite old ones too - did you get those at the market?


----------



## harrison

rabidfoxes said:


> This is my desk, which is really an old card table. It's covered in green felt for quality gambling. It's also my workplace, so I try to keep it clear of stuff.


That's a really nice little card-table - I love that! Plus I'm also a big croissant eater as well. Very nice. I like the phone too.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Ekardy said:


> &#128525; So many books....I love it! Plus the sewing machine and knitting things, and the drawing stuff! A person after my own heart. (Seriously this is how my office looks like) Although I haven't used my sewing machine in a while. =\
> 
> It's so organized too.


I'm not very good at using my sewing machine.  I always forget how to, so I need to watch videos to find out what to do whenever I want to use it. Your office sounds like a place I would like.


Mondo_Fernando said:


> @Silent Memory
> 
> Still amazed at how you keep it sooo clean.
> 
> I'm still thinking fairies cleaned it (joking).


It gets messy sometimes, but only my table.  If something breaks, my family put it there so I can try to fix it with superglue. Other times, I get new books and leave them on my table before I find a better place on the shelf.



Smallfry said:


> :O I need to get my shelves looking like this or close to, this is really neat


Thanks.  I got the smaller shelves earlier this year, and it was fun to put everything on them.


harrison said:


> You've got great books!! I love seeing what other people read - and like other people said it's so neat! I need to get more bookcases for this place - that's another reason so many of mine are still in boxes.
> 
> I noticed you have Girl on a Train - that was a good story, and a good film too with Emily Blunt. Plus I noticed that nice little Tolkien set in a slipcase by the look of it? Very nice.  A few other quite old ones too - did you get those at the market?


Thanks.  I was thinking about that book/movie when I went on a train on Saturday. It had been ten years since I'd been on one. I like little books like the Tolkien set. Some of the old looking books I have were from the book fair, and it was $10 for a full box of books. I got over 90 books.


----------



## harrison

Silent Memory said:


> Thanks.  I was thinking about that book/movie when I went on a train on Saturday. It had been ten years since I'd been on one. I like little books like the Tolkien set. *Some of the old looking books I have were from the book fair, and it was $10 for a full box of books. I got over 90 books*.




Yes I was thinking that was probably where you got those - they look great.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Silent Memory said:


> It gets messy sometimes, but only my table.  If something breaks, my family put it there so I can try to fix it with superglue. Other times, I get new books and leave them on my table before I find a better place on the shelf.


I was thinking of something like what happened in Enchanted movie with how it is kept sooo clean. But with fairies.


* *












Noticed dust is usually the problem with bookcases.


----------



## rabidfoxes

harrison said:


> That's a really nice little card-table - I love that! Plus I'm also a big croissant eater as well. Very nice. I like the phone too.


Thank you! I'm actually not a big croissant eater at all, but needed to have elevenses that day


----------



## Edwirdd




----------



## harrison

Edwirdd said:


>


What a great shot!


----------



## Suchness

Edwirdd said:


>


Oooh penguins. You've got the best setup.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Bathroom shelfie. The Gumby shot glass is for sanitizing my dermarollers. Don't freak out over the St. Ive's. I don't use it on my face.


----------



## Memories of Silence

WillYouStopDave said:


> If anyone has a live chicken on their desk, I wanna see that.


I kept forgetting to take a photo of my pet chicken for you.


----------



## blue2

Tasty looking chicken 😛


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Silent Memory

Cool. :O


----------



## 3stacks

Wrongwolfe said:


> Bathroom shelfie. The Gumby shot glass is for sanitizing my dermarollers. Don't freak out over the St. Ive's. I don't use it on my face.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/V9hU9ut
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm on my phone so I can't use the code to post an image. Sorry y'all.


 I see you too are a fan of The ordinary


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

3stacks said:


> I see you too are a fan of The ordinary


You just can't beat that price! When you're paying for more expensive brands like La Mer or Paula's Choice, you're paying for products that are more cosmetically elegant but do the same thing anyway. My skin is looking the best it's ever been and I owe it mostly to The Ordinary. &#128578;


----------



## 3stacks

Wrongwolfe said:


> You just can't beat that price! When you're paying for more expensive brands like La Mer or Paula's Choice, you're paying for products that are more cosmetically elegant but do the same thing anyway. My skin is looking the best it's ever been and I owe it mostly to The Ordinary. &#128578;


Yeah the ordinary is all I can afford really haha. I've only got two of their products but I'll probably get more when I know what I'm looking for lol


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

3stacks said:


> Yeah the ordinary is all I can afford really haha. I've only got two of their products but I'll probably get more when I know what I'm looking for lol


Their customer service is really friendly and helpful. You can get product recommendations based on your concerns. I think you can even send a photo of yourself and have them suggest products and a routine for you.


----------



## Eleonora91

My desk, my nightstand and my shelves.
My lamp broke so on my nightstand right now there are just my medications and a cat.
My shelves are a little messy and there's a backpack at the bottom that needs to be washed.


----------



## 3stacks

Wrongwolfe said:


> Their customer service is really friendly and helpful. You can get product recommendations based on your concerns. I think you can even send a photo of yourself and have them suggest products and a routine for you.


Oh nice I could do that


----------



## Memories of Silence

After losing my bookshelves when the house flooded a few months ago, I have shelves again. 🙂


----------



## harrison

@Memories of Silence you've done a lovely job with those shelves - they look fantastic.


----------



## Memories of Silence

harrison said:


> @Memories of Silence you've done a lovely job with those shelves - they look fantastic.


Thanks. 🙂 It took about five days because everything had to go in the right place.


----------



## Socialmisfits

@Memories of Silence 
I take it you removed the books before the flooding happened? Have you read all those books or is it a work in progress?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Memories of Silence said:


> After losing my bookshelves when the house flooded a few months ago, I have shelves again. 🙂


Wow! So organized, and you did a great job on them. 😘


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Wow! So organized, and you did a great job on them. 😘


Aww, thanks. 😘 All of your things are even more organised, and you do a great job with that. 😊


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Memories of Silence said:


>


Those look lovely!


----------



## either/or

oh cool really like how it's all color coded, how long did that take? Must have taken forever to sort everything into piles then put all back on the right shelf. You're way more meticulous than I am I would never have the patience to sort everything like that.


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Those look lovely!


Aww, thanks 😊


either/or said:


> oh cool really like how it's all color coded, how long did that take? Must have taken forever to sort everything into piles then put all back on the right shelf. You're way more meticulous than I am I would never have the patience to sort everything like that.


It took three days, but I did most of it on the middle day (I started it at night and there wasn’t much to do on the last day). I chose one colour, took all of the books that were that colour off the shelves and then emptied the shelf I wanted to put those ones on so I wouldn’t have to take everything off at once and have piles everywhere.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> View attachment 148250
> View attachment 148251
> View attachment 148252
> View attachment 148253


Your shelves are lovely, too. 🥰


----------

